# Installation WIndows 7 en .iso sur Mbpro via Bootcamp.



## Sylth (26 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

switch sur mac depuis 1 mois, et autant dire que c'est le paradis (je ne vais pas répéter les louanges faites aux macs, on ne les connait que trop bien  ). Malheureusement voulant notamment jouer a des jeux pc, je me suis décidé à installer windows 7.

Pour ça, j'ai donc imprimé le guide d'utilisation de BootCamp et suivi ses étapes à la lettre. Mon problème est le suivant : j'ai téléchargé windows 7 en .iso directement sur les serveurs microsoft, et je n'ai donc pas de version DVD. Ainsi, au moment ou BootCamp me dit d'insérer le DVD d'installation, je ne peux que tirer la tête suivante : :mouais:
J'ai essayé de graver le fichier iso sur un dvd, mais bootcamp ne le reconnaît pas.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il précisément m'indiquer comment bien procéder pour installer windows via le .iso que je possède (ce qui, je suppose, doit être bien plu simple que je ne le pense) ? J'ai lu différents sujets se rapprochant de ce problème, mais n'ai jamais trouvé de vrai réponse.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses, bonne journée.


----------



## edd72 (26 Septembre 2011)

Cette ISO vient du MSDNaa? 
Alors dans ce cas, elle n'est pas bootable (c'est juste les fichiers d'installation, exécutables depuis un Windows -pour MAJ, par exemple-) et il faut la rendre bootabe.
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/cesardelato...-bootable-dvd-windows-7-or-windows-vista.aspx


----------



## Sylth (26 Septembre 2011)

Le lien du fichier .iso :http://msft-dnl.digitalrivercontent.net/msvista/pub/X15-65739/X15-65739.iso

Ce fichier est un simple .iso de 3,18go, contenant plusieurs dossiers et un .exe, ne suffit-il pas de sortir les fichiers du .iso et de les graver tels quels sur un dvd ?

Pour utiliser la méthode que tu me propose, je dois donc me rendre sur un pc, juste ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h09 ----------

Ci-joint le lien du site, si des personnes en ont besoin : http://www.winmacsofts.com/2010/04/telecharger-limage-iso-de-windows-7-depuis-le-site-de-microsoft/


----------



## edd72 (26 Septembre 2011)

Pou pouvoir s'installer au démarrage d'une machine, un disque doit être bootable. Ce n'est pas le cas en copiant juste les fichiers sur un DVD (la structure d'un DVD bootable et reconnu comme tel par le BIOS est différente).

Oui, il faut un Windows pour utiliser les outils de Microsoft.
Tu dois pouvoir le faire avec OS X en utilisant mkisofs: http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20080416134218704 (sous réserve que boot.img soit présent dans les fichiers fournis pour W7)


----------



## Sylth (26 Septembre 2011)

Ne sachant pas si boot.img se trouve dans les fichier de l'ISO ( y'a un moyen pour savoir si il est présent ?), je vais tenter d'effectuer la manip selon ton premier lien. Je vais lutter pour comprendre une manip informatique en anglais, mais je vais faire de mon mieux, je me réserve le droit de te demander une éventuelle aide si jamais je n'y arrive pas (et si tu le voudra bien ! )


----------



## Sylth (26 Septembre 2011)

J'ai trouvé une version française pour la manip ! : http://www.pcastuces.com/pratique/windows/7/dvd_windows7_bootable/page1.htm

Je l'essaye ce soir, quand ma copine rentre de la fac (elle a un pc, la traîtresse ! ), je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Sylth (26 Septembre 2011)

Voila le dvd est créé, mais un autre problème se pose à moi : Durant l'installation de windows, lorsque j'arrive à l'étape de décompression des fichiers, j'atteint 28% et reste bloqué. J'entend que le dvd s'arrête de tourner, et je peux attendre 10m comme 1h, rien n'y fait.
L'image est mal montée ? Je dois telecharger une autre version de seven ? Que faire ? (note : j'avais réussi a installer vista la semaine dernière, en utilisant un dvd officiel, provenant du magasin, mais je l'ai desinstalle vu que je ne peux activer aucun pilote pour vista sur Lion).


----------



## edd72 (27 Septembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas: fichiers mal gravés (trop vite ou DVD de mauvaise qualité) ou fichiers corrompus à l'origine.

La source des tes fichiers est douteuse donc bon...
(digitalrivercontent.net n'est pas un domaine de MS...)


----------



## Sylth (27 Septembre 2011)

C'est pourtant le seul lien que je trouve... OU puis-je trouver une bonne version sur le site microsoft selon toi ?


----------



## edd72 (27 Septembre 2011)

Non mais, sauf si tu es autorisé (site MS academy ou dev, pour téléchargement d'iso), Windows 7 ça s'achète dans le commerce sur DVD.

Tu as une licence? (elle sort d'où si tu n'as pas les médias d'installation?)


----------



## Sylth (27 Septembre 2011)

Problème réglé ! Il suffisait simplement de baisser la vitesse de gravure du DVD, je l'avais en X8 ou 16, alors que au second essai je l'ai mis en X2. Resultat : tout est installé, ça fonctionne parfaitement ! 
Concernant le site sur lequel je telecharge, digital river est un partenaire de microsoft, donc tout est Ok.
Je possède une licence seven sur un ordi que je n'utilise plus, et j'ai paumé son dvd. J'utilise donc la clé de cet ordi !
Merci bien de ton aide en tout cas, ça m'a été très utile ! Passe une bonne soirée et bonne continuation


----------



## skully45 (29 Août 2013)

Salut,

J'aimerais savoir que faire une fois que j'ai télécharger l'image .iso, faut-il la lancer, que mettre dans le champs Image Iso de bootcamp ?


----------



## Locke (29 Août 2013)

skully45 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'aimerais savoir que faire une fois que j'ai télécharger *l'image .iso*, faut-il la lancer, que mettre dans le champs Image Iso de bootcamp ?



Tu as acheté une licence ?

Pour l'installation, page officielle de BootCamp... http://www.apple.com/fr/support/bootcamp/


----------

